# Recommendation for Internal Gear Hub with Disc Brake for Surly KM



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want an easy way to convert my Surly Karate Monkey from Single Speed to a geared bike and back.

My primary application for this bike when in geared mode would be commuting to work, riding the MUP, etc. I would stick with single speed setup, but my commute to work has changed and in order to deal with the hills I have to gear it way to low for any kind of speed on the flats.

I could probably get by with 3 speeds, but if I'm going geared, I may as well put as many as I can afford in there. I'm thinking an 8 speed would be the sweet spot.

During the colder months I will switch back to single speed and ride in the woods.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Alfine 8 speed. Sturmey-Archer 3 speed or 5 speed. All well proven reliable products. The 3 speed is the lightest.

If you haven't had a hub gear before, precise cable adjustment is absolutely necessary. Do NOT twiddle the adjusters by feel, instead set it precisely by the marks. Do NOT ride with it out of adjustment.

If you observe the "do nots" then it will outlive several derailleur chainsets. (I have 80 year old hubgears with huge mileages on them, and they work perfectly. I'm taking one up a mountain this weekend)


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Alfine 8 speed. Sturmey-Archer 3 speed or 5 speed. All well proven reliable products. The 3 speed is the lightest.
> 
> If you haven't had a hub gear before, precise cable adjustment is absolutely necessary. Do NOT twiddle the adjusters by feel, instead set it precisely by the marks. Do NOT ride with it out of adjustment.
> 
> If you observe the "do nots" then it will outlive several derailleur chainsets. (I have 80 year old hubgears with huge mileages on them, and they work perfectly. I'm taking one up a mountain this weekend)


Thanks for the advice! I will look into the Sturmey-Archer 5 speed. Had a friend recommend that hub.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had an Alfine 8 and 11 as well as a Nexus 3 speed. Given the choice I would grab the 3 speed any day. Very simple to maintain and with a coaster brake it is by far the most fun choice. I laid some sick skids all over town. 

With my Alfine 11 I was always concerned and babying it until I finally sold it. 

Go with the 3 speed and adjust the chainring/cog until you find the sweet spot. Spend the extra money on beer or fine imported cheese or....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I wouldn't put an Alfine 11 on a fatbike.

It has a restriction on the input ratio which means in effect that you cannot gear it any lower than an 8 speed. The extra 3 speeds therefore are only of benefit at the higher end of the range. 

I'd put one on a road bike, but the considerable extra cost for 3 extra gears that would rarely get used on an mtb are not worth it IMO.


----------

